# DVD burner: burns/reads fine, but doesn't boot



## Caliante (Nov 26, 2010)

Good morning :e

This is weird: I have a Samsung DVD-writer that burns and reads DVDs fine but doesn't boot a DVD (no matter which DVD I insert). In the bios the settings are normal, and it used to work the way it should. Just suddenly it stopped. Is this defective or could it be something else?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2010)

Does it make a difference if you change the boot device order in the BIOS so the DVD is first?  If the system is new enough to have a boot device menu, does that make any difference?

Optical drives can fail in weird ways, but it really doesn't sound like a hardware problem.


----------



## Caliante (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Wblock; it turns out one way of the other the drive was defective. A friend came over and changed it with a spare drive; that simply worked.


----------

